
Show HN: pytorch-generative: A nascent library for autoregressive modeling - eugenhotaj
https://github.com/EugenHotaj/pytorch-generative
======
eugenhotaj
Hi HN!

I’ve been working on the pytorch-generative library in my spare time for a
couple of months now as a way to dive deeper into recent work on neural
autoregressive generative modeling. The goal of the library is to provide
clean, high quality implementations of recent SOTA work as the code for a lot
of papers is hard to read and understand. I’m also trying to see what parts
can be abstracted and easily reused to make future implementations and
experiments easier.

Please take a look! I’m happy to answer any questions and would love any
feedback.

